# BigAndy's will I go to the gym or should I just open the whiskey journal



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I keep meaning to start a journal, but then work and/or alcohol calls me...

But tomorrow, honest, I'm going to the gym. Promise.

In the meantime, anyone know why all the journals are in the Member's Pictures section?


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

BigAndyJ said:


> I keep meaning to start a journal, but then work and/or alcohol calls me...
> 
> But tomorrow, honest, I'm going to the gym. Promise.
> 
> In the meantime, anyone know why all the journals are in the Member's Pictures section?


cause theres a new rule, you cant start a journal if you havent got any pics

only j/k mat fcuk knows why........


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok. This is me, honest:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nowhere else really to put them.

Anyway. Whiskey is good. Gym is better. Whisky after gym is best.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

BigAndyJ said:


> Ok. This is me, honest:


Very nice traps and shoulders (all I can see) but is it though? Bigger than I thought you were...


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

BigAndyJ said:


> Ok. This is me, honest:


yea seen that pic before on musclechat i think it was

you a big muther****er lol:beer:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, upload broke so I re-uploaded.

"Bigger than I thought you were" - you bastard!

"but is it though" - well, if you turned the corner and walked for a minute, then yes, I would be in the picture.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I didn't mean that as an insult, I'm impressed by that physique.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm afraid its not me... alas... But good motivation for my journal!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone for starting a journal andy,it does help alot with motivation mate:thumb:

Good luck!

Im sure ive seen that guy in the pic before,in the flesh


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

So do I have to subscribe to this now?

Or is it going to be one of those journal's with no training, no pictures and just endless sex sex sex?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

BigAndyJ said:


> I'm afraid its not me... alas... But good motivation for my journal!


The name of the guy in the pic escapes me - he's from Leeds isn't he? Competed in Britain's Strongest Man 2007 or 2008 right?


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

darren sadler, according to muscle chat


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

UK muscle man said:


> darren sadler, according to muscle chat


Yep, that's him!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

so how about a real pic then andy .... its only fair ... you have seen my ass after all


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Well it was a very small pic of your ass mate...

I'll not embarrass myself with a pic until i've put on a stone of muscle at least.

So I managed a swim this week - I only swim to give my back a break from the iron.

Heading to the gym proper though - i.e. to do some weights - tomorrow morning, just right after this bottle of Jura has worn off....


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i am on the razz tomorrow night big andrew my freind and the golden nectar is defo on the agenda, mates 40th and i will be sloshed , have a good one yerself mate:thumb:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey rodrigo, how was the night out? Making it to the gym today?


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Right here's my current routine - so I'm doing like two sets of two exercises in one go, then rest then two more sets, rest,... etc.

*Workout 1*

6 reps, 4 sets

A1 lunges

A2 reverse crunches

B1 dumbbell shoulder press

B2 pull downs

C1 Bulgarian split squats

C2 Single leg deads

D1 dips

D2 dumbbell external rotation

Seated incline bicep curls

*Workout 2*

45 minutes of swimming

*Workout 3*

12 reps, 3 sets

A1 bicep curls

A2 situps

B1 incline dumbbell press

B2 standing calf raise

C1 Haney shrugs

C2 Step ups

D1 DB external rotation

D2 pullovers

*Workout 4*

45 mins swimming

*Diet*

Breakfast - porridge, protein shake, coffee

Lunch - chicken and bit of cheese

Dinner - chicken or steak with veg

After workout - protein shake


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, I'm trying to loose weight at the moment.

This morning I was 13 stone 7 - have put on 4 lbs this month due to a bit of bingeing...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I like the workout style you have planned. Some nice exercises there! :rockon:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks!

Some stats: arms 15", chest 43", quads 23".

Not going to train today - too much alcohol last night...


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I'm not drinking tonight and I'm going to try avoiding it for two weeks.

Going for some cardio (a swim) as my back's been a bit tight since Saturday.

Added a daily protein shake in the afternoon (around 3) to my diet.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I only managed swimming twice this week and no weight training. Well back was a bit iffy so the break should have been beneficial.

Did reasonably ok on the diet front this week -- just a few glasses of wine and three chocolate bars. But my weight has stabilised at 13 stone 7.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

You are correct

Diet and consistency are the key

Oops sorry, wrong thread


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You work out? I thought you just perved over the strongmen.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I do both.

Sometimes at the same time.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Well Im down to 13 stone 3.

Had recurrence of my back injury there - had to take a week off work and then have been mainly swimming. I hate swimming.

Got a new foam roller which appears to be helping a lot and started a bit of weights in the past week.

At least I'm losing weight...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

13 stone 3?

You going for twink status? 

Hugs for the back injury - the really do suck


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Ha - yeah! I think if I loose my gut I'll be 12 stone! But I'm not loosing any muscle.

Heading to the gym tomorrow AM to undo some of tonight's whiskey and crisps binge...


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Ooh - drinking on a Tuesday night... There goes this week's weight loss!


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Just weighed myself this morning - 14st 1 lbs. So I gained er, 12lbs from bingeing at Christmas...!

Lets hope its not all fat...

Only managed one training session in the past month. Just heading back to the gym today to see if I can start undoing it.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Down 5lbs already - to 13st 10.

Today I did my usual sets:

6 pullups

situps to failure

lat pull downs

shoulder press

romanian split squat

single leg deadlifts

dips

dumbell forward press


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Guns up to 15.1"!


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm not getting into a regular gym routine this year yet at all...

Managing at most just once per week.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Starting to get back into training now.

Been at the gym three times this week and going tomorrow.

I've switched to a 2 on/1 off split. First on is weights, second is cardio for 30 mins.

Still trying to loose weight -- will weigh myself on Saturday morning.

I'm eating low carb -- only carbs I'm having is a bowl of porridge for breakfast. Need to sort out some low fat protein though, but I'm getting into it gradually.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:lol:for goodness sake andy start the journo BIG ANDY J resident bodybuilding alki:thumb: get the act together bud and a$$ regularly down the gym FFS good luck mate:beer:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Cheers for the encouragement mate! Good to see someone looking at my journal too!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I've been looking every bloody update mate but there's never any workouts in here.

How can I tell you how crap my lifts are in comparison if you don't post yours?

And I don't see your comments in my journal either :lol:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I wasn't posting each workout as I was only doing one a week...!

Going to the gym tonight - for 30 mins cardio. Dunno whether to swim or go on the elliptical trainer.

I can't remember my lifts from last night - it was a routine I hadn't done in a while and I had a pain in my side all week, so I took it easy.

Will start to ramp it up next week and post for you M_at.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Good good because next week I'm not in the gym at all.

A whole week off before my competition.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

What's the competition?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A big one.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

A big gay one?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

It's my first powerlifting competition.

I was talked into doing it by people who, it appears, know me better than I knew myself.

Darren is coming along too - it's his first too.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I bet you're glad that those people talked you into it.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Hell if I learn as much about myself at the competition as I have in the lead up to it they'll not know just how much I owe them.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool.

What lifts are you going to do?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Squat, bench press and deadlift.

:lol:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

What are you hoping to hit on those?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Are there any others?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I know what I'm opening at, put it that way.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I'm aiming for triples figures :lol:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, back to me...

Did 35 mins on the elliptical trainer last night. Should I worry my feet were numb towards the end?!

Diet yesterday:

Bowl of porridge with 2 tsps jam

protein shake (25g protein)

coffee

Packet of lamba koftas

slice of cheese

coffee

Protein shake (17g protein)

Meatballs in tomato sauce

coffee

Bearing in mind I'm trying to loose fat while keep as much muscle as possible - is this diet any good? Am I going lean enough?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

If your feet are numb after 35 minutes on the cross trainer your trainers may be done up too tight. Try loosening them so that your foot can rise up out of them slightly.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

whisky wins I think


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Well got a workout this morning - pushed it quite hard but was a bit weak:

4 sets, 6 reps - two pairs with no rest between the pairs, just 60s after each pair set:

A1 Pull ups - first set full body weight, second with 12kg assisted, other two with 19kg assisted

A2 hanging leg raises - I try to keep these as slow and controlled as possible

B1 Lat pull downs, reverse grip - 28.5kg

B2 Shoulder presses - 2 x 18 kg

C1 Romanian Split squats - 10 kg

C2 Single leg deadlifts - 10 kg

D1 dips - to failure

D2 front dumbbell rotations - 2 x 12 kg

Then a mini-bicep routine:

Incline dumbbell bicep curls - 2 x 18kg - 3 sets to failure (i.e. 3-4 reps)

Hammer curls - 2 x 12kg - 3 sets to failure

One set preacher curls - 20 kgs to failure

I pushed it a bit on the leg work - even though I could have done heavier - last weeks 8kg gave me a stiff back. I think. Will see how it is tomorrow/Monday.

Weighed myself this morning - 13 stone 12 - not making any progress yet, but just starting to get into it again.

Biceps measured 15.25 after the workout - so I seem to be making progress there.

Going to try and get the diet a bit leaner this week. Ditched cheese last week, but had a few cheat meals and drinks.

This week - no drink, and a leaner lunch.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Could just about match the above tonight. Dunno why as it was 5 days ago and I've only done one day of cardio on top of that this week... I had to go to the gym about half an hour after eating, so I suppose it could have been that.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I lost 1lb this week.

So as a reward, I just had half a chocolate tart with cream and three whiskeys...


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok... 5 whiskeys. Or 6... Damn Glenrothes offer...

I didn't used to drink... when I knew Jesus...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Jesus was an alcoholic - any man that thinks he can feed thousands with a couple of fish and a slice of bread then goes on to make wine out of water.....


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Have only been to the gym now in twice in the last two weeks. I need gear...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No you don't.

You need a damn good kick up the ärse.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah that too!

Work's been really busy and then I think I've turned into an alcoholic...

Went this morning though. And going tomorrow. Definitely.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

BigAndyJ said:


> Have only been to the gym now in twice in the last two weeks. I need gear...


PM me your address and tomorrow I will be on your doorstop with the hardest reality check I can muster.

Grrrr.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd need someone at my doorstep on a daily basis. A gym partner would be great!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Get that person in your head. You do not need to have someone to get you into the gym - motivation can - does - come from within. Put that damn bottle down and get your sorry ass into the gym.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Aye - I progress as much on my own as I do when working with people.

Because I lift as if my training partners are there with me and try to make them proud.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Could I bring the bottle to the gym?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

NO.

Unless it contains water.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Damn...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Oooh red - that's angier than orange! :lol:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Got to the gym yesterday, did some weights, and did some cardio this morning and feel good enough to do some more weights tomorrow morning.

I'm still rotating between sessions of 6x4 and 12x3. Strength is up this week - up to 2 x 20kgs on incline dumbbell press and on shoulder presses.

Haven't lost weight though - I was off and ate/drank out a few days... Haven't put on any either though.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Just bought two tickets to the Worlds Strongest Experience:

http://www.theworldsstrongestman.com/experience.php


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

BigAndyJ said:


> Just bought two tickets to the Worlds Strongest Experience:
> 
> http://www.theworldsstrongestman.com/experience.php


When you could be training instead :lol:

Sorry for using the swear word.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Well - it'll serve as inspiration.

Can't go to the gym tonight - car broke down yesterday! Clutch went. It's not due back from the garage till tomorrow...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't you have legs? Has Translink gone on strike again?


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Haven't been on here for ages. Haven't been training much. Stuck around 13st 11... Got a neck injury out of nowhere. Was walking about for 3 days with my head jutting forward. Seems to have cleared up quickly though. But been too depressed for training lately...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BigAndyJ said:


> Haven't been on here for ages. Haven't been training much. Stuck around 13st 11... Got a neck injury out of nowhere. Was walking about for 3 days with my head jutting forward. Seems to have cleared up quickly though. But been too depressed for training lately...


I always thought that was you in the avvy.......


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Ha! Unfortunately not...

(That's pro strongman Kevin Nee and a large truck)


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Got to the gym at the weekend. Did a reasonably intense workout despite the neck - but avoided a few things I think might be aggravating it (i.e. pullovers and trap exercises).

In between weights Im doing walking for cardio - trying to do something every day. I'm really determined to loose more of the gut now.

Just prepped lunch for tomorrow and the next day - one can of tuna mixed with a can of mixed beans with a little olive oil and some red wine vinegar. Is this is good? Not sure if its too much carbs for trying to loose weight.

Thinking of changing to a cheaper gym and hiring a personal trainer to get me into it. Think half my problem is motivation due to training alone.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Upped my daily protein intake - now trying to get at least 30g at each sitting as I don't think I am getting enough and my arm measurement is down.

Got good motivation now though so hoping to stick at it.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Consistently loosing about 1 lb a week now.

My current split is 2 on, 1 off. The two are weights and 15 min cardio session which is 5 min run + 1 min walking x 3.

Going to stick at it to drop to 13 stone - currently 13 stone 7.


----------

